# Dell PCI Card driver



## Presz (Dec 23, 2004)

Fdisk my dell Optiplex 450 mg GX1,cleaned hd, re-ranned OS, can't located
PCI Card driver, LAN driver PLEASE direct me, LOST, can't plug
up to inter-net :sad:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

should be on your dell driver or m/b setup disk


----------



## Presz (Dec 23, 2004)

It's a friend, it's old & used, no cd drivers. :4-thatsba


----------



## Presz (Dec 23, 2004)

Does Dell have these drivers, & Where ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go here, http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx

Insert your service tag # and it will take you to your download.


----------

